

Microsoft’s Surface Tablet Takes On Apple’s iPad - Brajeshwar
http://allthingsd.com/20120618/coming-up-live-microsofts-tablet-event-from-las-milk-studios/

======
calinet6
With a launch site that looks like it was put together in a weekend by a 7th
grader: <http://www.microsoft.com/surface/>

I'm being honest here; simplicity is one thing, but this isn't exactly
competing.

~~~
freehunter
I'm not sure I follow your argument that they can't compete in the
hardware/software market based on the design of their webpage. Scroll down the
About page [1] and I don't see much that's different from the iPad page [2].

[1] <http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/about.aspx>

[2] <http://www.apple.com/ipad/>

